# Advanced users only



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The series of threads I have posted on choosing bits, your first bit set and my reply on the differences between spiral and straight bits advises new members to avoid HSS router bits. This is for a very good reason: I do not want new users to have problems with dull bits. Once you have become familiar with how your router cuts and have some projects under your belt is the time to consider HSS bits. I say this because HSS bits need to be sharpened on a regular basis and are only for use with wood, not any man made materials like plywood or MDF. Man made materials and some very dense natural woods require carbide for good results. HSS bits do have some advantages in working with natural wood. You can get great results since the bits can be razor sharp with very fine profiles. I suggest you get a sharpening set before you purchase any HSS bits. A credit card sized diamond sharpener and some lapping fluid will give good results. You can also use these on your carbide bits.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Mike, do you sharpen your own bits? If so can you provide some advice on method etc?


----------



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

Mike,
I'm a machinist by trade and work for one of the finest high speed manufacturing carbide cutters in the industry, It just so happens I picked up free hand routing signs as a hobby. I cannot agree with you more, there is nothing more frustrating than a dull bit and not knowing how to sharpen it. I have a 800 Norton diamond wheel on my bench grinder, and someone on a budget isn't going to shell out that kind of cash. the credit card stile is the way to go. I also use the one in the photo below (500 grit, 800 grit diamond sticks & the black handle is a buffing stick)to "touch up my routers and drills" and unlike a diamond wheel your not hogging off a lot of stock sharpening your bits there for prolonging it's life span. do I buy bits?? sure I prefer whiteside, I have found more air pockets in Amana drills causing catastrophic failure. for the most part though I just heat up the CNC and make me a half dozen carbide drills to put in my box, but then again not everyone can do that, LOL :sarcastic:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike, with that subject line EVERYONE is going to read.......LOL


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Mike, with that subject line EVERYONE is going to read.......LOL


 lol, that's the reason I tuned in James, too funny, you called me out on that one!


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Mike said:


> The series of threads I have posted on choosing bits, your first bit set and my reply on the differences between spiral and straight bits advises new members to avoid HSS router bits. This is for a very good reason: I do not want new users to have problems with dull bits. Once you have become familiar with how your router cuts and have some projects under your belt is the time to consider HSS bits. I say this because HSS bits need to be sharpened on a regular basis and are only for use with wood, not any man made materials like plywood or MDF. Man made materials and some very dense natural woods require carbide for good results. HSS bits do have some advantages in working with natural wood. You can get great results since the bits can be razor sharp with very fine profiles. I suggest you get a sharpening set before you purchase any HSS bits. A credit card sized diamond sharpener and some lapping fluid will give good results. You can also use these on your carbide bits.


You know Mike I agree what you are saying. But.... some of us are old enough to remember when HS steel was the only option available. It seems there was still some very fine woodworking being done.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dick, no question about that. All my bits were HSS when I started out. The purpose of my threads is always to give simple answers that will let new members have good results from the very start. Having your bits stay sharp longer is one of the easiest choices to make.

James and Jack, I know people will read this but I want them to understand that sharpening bits is not the way to start. It's better to be able to complete some projects with the fewest problems possible so the joy of woodworking really shines.

Stan, I know what you mean about diamond wheels. I have a wet sump bench grinder with a diamond wheel that was made obsolete when the optical industry made the switch to plastics. (free is always good!) Do you swap cartridges on your 3M mask for finishing?

Dennis, I have always replaced any of my bits that required sharpening because it was cheaper for me to do so. Like everyone else on the forums I learn new things daily and recently one of the forum members convinced me to get involved with sharpening bits. (I have always touched up all my chisels before using them.) I am willing to touch up my bits before use to get the best results but I know many would not want to deal with this. I researched what was available and made a decision on what I felt was the best way to go. I will be happy to share the process in the near future.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been touching bits up for about 10 years now with diamond files, the ones about 1" x 4" and with diamond hones, the ones about 6" x 2". They will make a difference but I haven't been able to get back to factory sharpness yet. Still cheaper than new bits.


----------



## Sandhill (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey mike, I have been doing wood working for more years then I will admit but I know nothing about CNC applications so maybe you can answer this. Is there a difference between the bits used on a CNC vs.. say a porter cable 2.5 HP router? Do they run at different speeds? I see a new line of bits (new to me) that have replaceable cutters Are they any good or is there any special speed they need to be kept below? 
Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, the variety of cutters available is overwhelming at times. There are cutters designed specifically for CNC machines. My best advice is to ask your question in our CNC section. The members who actively use different bits in their machines have a lot more knowledge in this area than I do.


----------

